# Have you been in a cult before you got converterted by the Gospel ?



## Mayflower (Nov 5, 2005)

I was wondering if there forummembers who have been in a cult before you got converterted by the Gospel ?

Before I embraced the Lord Jesus Christ as my Saviour, Lord & King, i was 4 years involved in the hare krsna movement.

1 Thessalonians 1:9
"For they themselves declare concerning us what manner of entry we had to you, and how you turned to God from idols to serve the living and true God"¦"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 5, 2005)

I dabbled with the Hare Krishnas but never joined and I was a member of the Baha'i Faith for a time prior to my conversion. I also attended the Church of Christ for a little while after my conversion which is cult-like as well as another church in Texas which is cult-like. I have many friends who have been sadly influenced by Harold Camping, and some who have seen the error of his ways. Praise God for deliverance for his saints from the dangers of such groups!

[Edited on 11-5-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## blhowes (Nov 5, 2005)

I got into TM for a while back in college. I can still picture my Christian friend's face as he suppressed his laughter when I told him the fruits I was carrying were for the TM initiation ceremony.


----------



## Solo Christo (Nov 5, 2005)

What a surprise to see this topic! I was born into the krsna movement back in '77 and grew up completely isolated and immersed in it (my first name on my driver's license reads GovindaHari to this day). I was sent off to gurukul at age 5 and was trained up in various ashrams until a pilgrimage to India followed by a culture shock of public high school. I was in quite some darkness for years before coming to Christ. Praise God for showing me his truth in love!

I've always wondered if any of "my kind" ever became reformed Christians. All of my family remains spiritually blind. Today is a blessed day for me to know that the Lord has sown graciously amongst this pagan and idolatrous people. 

Mayflower, if you or anyone else would like to discuss the krsnas or experiences with, please do not hesitate to pm me.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 5, 2005)

*Great topic*

Great idea for a topic, shows God's awesome working in our lives, and gives me great hope for the lost. I was never into organized religions, but I was into trying to go into astral body, new age, crystals etc.

God is good and merciful!


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 5, 2005)

Does 9 years in an "easy-Believism" Dispensational Sect, that so venerates its Leader to the point of tacitly believing historically that his "anointing and office" is without censure or accoutablity, count? Is the "classical Dispensational" gospel really even "The Gospel" - because in it faith precedes regeneration and repentance is not necessary to "come to Christ", but only to grow in sanctification? Also the distinction of a "carnal Christian" (1 Cor 2:10-3:3, Hebrews 5:11-14, etc.) 

Check out www.carlstevens.org. Most of what is posted here has been verified by multiple witnesses who where there when these things occurred.

In fact, is so much of Modern Evangelicalism even Biblical Christianity - where God is not feared, and Christ's "Finished Work" and "the believer's positional truth" are taught over and against genuine conviction and holiness?

... had to come out of "sign off" PB status to get this in. It burdens me so!

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 5, 2005)

This is difficult, and embarrassing even to this day to admit ...but shortly after I was converted I fell under the influence of Brother Stair (from Walterboro S.Carolina) the self proclaimed "Last Day Prophet of God."

I wasn't "in" a cult but I can't deny that his radio broadcasts adversely affected me. I simply couldn't, at the time, refute what he was saying...I just didn't have the tools and/or knowledge at that point -and I believe that it cost me in different ways.

Honestly, I am ashamed and sometimes wonder if his teaching doesn't still affect me.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2005)

After being raised in the United Methodist Church, in my mid 20's I came across the voice of Roy Masters on the radio one night and became influenced by his teachings to the point that I soon began denying the deity of Christ. He made a lot more sense to me at the time than any Christian minister I had ever heard since all I had ever heard was ignorant evangelicals, liberals and Romanists. I never really got into practicing the meditation exercise he teaches though. 

After a couple of years of listening, I began to notice contradictions in Masters' teaching and was converted while reading the Dave Hunt books "A Woman Rides the Beast" and particularly, "Occult Invasion". 

Later I began listening to Family Radio, but I was never tempted by Camping's rantings on the end of the church age. I listened to Family Radio to hear Lloyd-Jones, Barnhouse, Lutzer, John R. DeWitt, Boice, etc. But of course all of those programs are now gone. 

I've also come across Stair on the radio. I think his program literally runs 24-7 on AM, SW and the internet.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 5, 2005)

My folks were into TBN and its earlier variant PTL - you know, Jim Bakker. We listened to lots of Ken - Hagin & Copeland - I don't think my folks were aware that they were "Jesus only" people, but that's just one weird thing we were into. I didn't actually get saved until 7 years ago, and before I did, I checked out some of the stuff already mentioned.


----------



## Herald (Nov 5, 2005)

As I read the stories in this post, I am reminded most of the grace of God and how He calls us from all manner of false teaching. But His grace can even reach a sinner who sits in the pews of solid bible-teaching churches. I have often said that if we had spiritual 3-D glasses, and could look into the souls of those who sit in our pews on any given Sunday, we would be shocked by what we see. 

Give God the glory due His name for rescuing His peole out of divers cults and religiousity.

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Presbyrino (Nov 5, 2005)

I was a member, for several years, of the United Pentecostal Church (Oneness Pentecostals). The Lord graciously delivered me (and my family) from modalism and many other serious errors. 

Some books that were very influential were:
*Gregg Boyd's "Oneness Pentecostals and the Trinity", 
*Walter Martin's "Kingdom of the Cults"
*John MacArturh's "Charismatic Chaos "
*Hank Hanegraaff's "Christianity in Crisis"
**The ministry of Christian Research Institute . 

I was sad to hear that Gregg Boyd is now a proponenet of Open Theism.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Nov 5, 2005)

Does being Catholic count?

:bigsmile:

I studied the Dao by Lao Tzu for a few years in addition to my intensive studies of the Cathechism.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 5, 2005)

I was baptised a Methodist, dabbled in New Age stuff in my teens until I realized it was stupid. 

After that, I became a Randist. I tell people that Ayn Rand led me to Christ. And I mean it. She was the one that got be back on track of seeing reality. As she said, " A is A". She just didn't know why A is A. I found it was because God created A and the laws of identity.

I praise God every day to be delivered from my secular comfort. I think it is a cult of relativism.

Vic


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 6, 2005)

Does theonomy count?


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 6, 2005)

. . . that's pretty low Andrew


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 6, 2005)

oh, it was just a joke. It is no lower than stating Methodist or baptist.

Besides it was just a joke.

Besides it was something about myself, I used to agree with it.


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! What a neat thread! (or is it topic?)

Mine is a bit different, I was saved at Age 10, in a IFB Church, and when I was 13, the Pastor of that Church, decided that a lady in the Church was prettier than his wife, and they left together...(you figure it out...  ) 

Anyhow, seeing that I was very disheartened by the whole thing, and my mom put me into a new school, ran by Pentecostals.. I spent 9 years in that Church, backslid, came back to the Lord. Went to 2 others, before finally figuring out, that Pentecostalism was a bunch of nonsense... (This is better detailed, by reading here) Anyhow, After 20 years of sorting the nuts from the flakes, and being full of doubt and riding the "Holy Ghost" Emotional Roller Coaster, I finally said "*ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!!!"* and parted ways with the Tongue Babblin' Apostates and came back to the Baptist Faith....

Elsewhere, I was asked If I'm IFB... and honestly, I'm a Christian, I serve Jesus Christ, Lord and Saviour of my Life, First, Secondly, I am a Baptist by Doctrine, and honestly, I'm still sorting out what that means. Alot of the IFB stuff, I find very disconserting and some of it, downright appalling... (Dr. Phil Kidd is a prime example of this...) 

Anyways, 'Dat's me rap sheet G money and I'm sticking to it... - (how Ghetto of me! )


-Chuck

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by StudentoftheWord]

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by StudentoftheWord]

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by StudentoftheWord]

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by StudentoftheWord]


----------



## Presbyrino (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Does theonomy count?





NO!

But antinomianism & autonomy count.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Romans922_
> ...



Amen! . . . and boy has reading works on Theonomy helped "this" former antinomian/autonomous Dispensational get on a path to reconstructing my mind in the Holy Scriptures! I don't understand it all yet and I'm sure the more I learn the clearer the various distinctions will become, but studying the Scriptures from a Theonomic viewpoint (only about 25% of my "study approach", the remainder being Historical/Grammatical study of the Texts and learning the Reformed Creeds) sure has created a holy fear in my heart toward's God's perfect character.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 6, 2005)

Yo Chuck!

Can you help a brother out ...what is IFB?


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 6, 2005)

uhmmmm... just noticed something...

"converterted"? 

-Chuck

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by StudentoftheWord]


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 6, 2005)

IFB=Independent Fundamental Baptist


----------



## Shane (Nov 6, 2005)

I was born and raised Catholic converted when I was 31.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 6, 2005)

I "studied the Bible" with the *Jehovah's Witnesses * for 3 years, but couldn't officially "join" because I was in the military and the JW's don't allow it. This was overseas in Sicily, Italy. 

I spent a great deal of time and energy "witnessing" to people, and the military made me talk to a psychiatrist, a Lutheran minister, and a Catholic priest. 
All I ended up doing was confusing the heck out of all the Christians I came in contact with. None of them were prepared to "reason from the Scriptures" with me, and I pray that I did not do damage to their faith.

When I got out of the Navy, I moved back and was witnessed to by several organizations, including Campus Crusades.

The one's who eventually "won me over" was the *International Church of Christ*. So I left one cult and got into another.

It was not difficult coming to terms with the ICC, but the JW's screwed up my mind for many years. It was very difficult overcoming all of the propoganda.


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Yo Chuck!
> 
> Can you help a brother out ...what is IFB?



Indy Fundy Baptist, with Purtian Leanings....:bigsmile:


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 7, 2005)

got seduced by the Jehovah's witness  as a teenager. How? My parents foolishly took the material from witneses eventhough they never had any intention of joining. As a result, I stayed home and gobbled up one of their books and believed their foolishness.

It wasn't until I started listening to Hank Hannegraff that their foolish lying idolatrous way of thinking was obliterated out of my mind.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 7, 2005)

While I was never in a cult, I was a part of the PRCE or the RPNA! That must count for something!!!

Kind regards,

Jerrold Lewis
Pastor- APC
Vancouver


----------



## JohnV (Nov 7, 2005)

Reading all these posts makes so thankful that I was born into a Reformed family, attending a solid Bible-teaching church. 

It is a moving remider for me, however, that many of us come from different backgrounds, with very different inputs to our past and present. What we have in common is our goal, the upward call of God, but our paths may be quite different; not according to where we are headed, but according to where we came from.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 7, 2005)

I used to be a dispensationalist.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 7, 2005)

Does attending mainline (apostate or nearly so) churches count? Also, I too spent a year with RPNA (steelites). I thought they were great, so unevangelical and lots of talk about Calvin, Gillespie, Rutherford, covenants etc, until one of them told me that it would be a SIN for me to worship in any other presbyterian body or indeed in any other church but theirs. I left them not long after that.


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2005)

Rev. Jerrold Lewis and Diane, doctrinally I like the RPNA as they are the only church to officially hold to Cameronian political beliefs but would be unwilling to join a church hundreds of miles away with only one minister. I was wondering, how do you think our situation has changed from what it was for the Society People before they had ministers or do you feel they were wrong for not joining the Settlement Church?


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 7, 2005)

I am not sure what you are asking. I admire 99% of what the RPNA is doing and I experinced genuine felloship with them, but I have a problem with anyone insisting that they are the only true church. They have been called by people on the PB as schismatics.
As for the covenanters there is no one that I admire more and they are one of the reasons that I recently joined the RPCNA. Yes I think that the Covenanters were right to not to join the settlement church but that does not mean that those who did join the settlement church were heretics/schismatics, not true Christians. Many people joined the settlement church because it was the best they could hope for under the circumstances i.e. Scotland had been wars, Cromwell, who was no friend to Presbyterianism, and the horrendous "killing times."


----------



## cupotea (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shane_
> I was born and raised Catholic converted when I was 31.



In that case I'd best come clean. I was ORDAINED Roman before being converted. 

(Well, before that I also dabbled in Zen, Taoism, Alan Watts kind of stuff. Oh yeah, I was briefly a member of AMORC. But nothing came close to the papists.)


----------



## john_Mark (Nov 7, 2005)

I grew up in the RLDS church or the Reorganized Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints. Dabbled in new age/eastern mystic stuff. I was also a Free Mason for a couple of years.


----------



## Mike (Nov 10, 2005)

It's almost to horrible to talk about, but I guess this is the place. I used to be an Infralapsarian.

[size=-1]edit: sig didn't show up, turned it on[/size]

[Edited on 11-10-2005 by Mike]


----------



## turmeric (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> It's almost to horrible to talk about, but I guess this is the place. I used to be an Infralapsarian.
> 
> [size=-1]edit: sig didn't show up, turned it on[/size]
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> It's almost to horrible to talk about, but I guess this is the place. I used to be an Infralapsarian.



HA HA! 

[Edited on 11-12-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## Archlute (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> It's almost to horrible to talk about, but I guess this is the place. I used to be an Infralapsarian.
> 
> [size=-1]edit: sig didn't show up, turned it on[/size]
> ...



This statement really belittles the intent of this thread (but it sure made my day!).


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 11, 2005)

Calvary Chapel


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Calvary Chapel



Is Calvary Chapel a cult ? 

I was (when i lived 9 months in the US) a student at Calvary Chapel Bible College Murietta Hotsprings, and even though theyt are arminian and dispensationlist, i did not experience them as a cult. In their libary it was the first time that i started to read John Owen & Jonathan Edwards. Again i know they are arminian but being a cult ??????????


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 11, 2005)

Mayflower,
One would need to define "cult".


----------



## historyb (Nov 13, 2005)

Does the roman catholic church count?


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2005)

For a short time I attended a local congregation of the Boston movement Church of Christ. At the time I never heard of them before. As I continued to attend their "studies", I became more and more aware that something wasn't quite right with their theology. And this at the time that I was steeped in Arminianism and Dispensationalism.

[Edited on 12-4-2005 by Greg]


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg_
> For a short time I attended a local congregation of the Boston movement Church of Christ. At the time I never heard of them before. As I continued to attend their "studies", I became more and more aware that something wasn't quite right with their theology. And this at the time that I was steeped in Arminianism and Dispensationalism.
> 
> [Edited on 12-4-2005 by Greg]



OH Good someone else too. I attended an anti coc with my hubby (left a PCA church with some problems that needed help....) and am now in the OPC. The COC is weird no mater what branch, Boston, anti or liberal one is dealing with.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> OH Good someone else too. I attended an anti coc with my hubby (left a PCA church with some problems that needed help....) and am now in the OPC. The COC is weird no mater what branch, Boston, anti or liberal one is dealing with.


I'll never forget the one Boston COC I spoke with at work years ago. We were talking about baptism, so I mentioned the thief on the cross who didn't have the opportunity to get baptized. His response was "But who's to say that he didn't get down from the cross, get baptized, and then get back on again. The Bible doesn't say". He was serious. Wow.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2005)

I practiced full-contact origami!!!


No.....

but I was a Master Freemason ("...may my throat be cut ear to ear...my body washed in the rough sands of the sea, where the tide ebbs and flows twice in 24 hours should I knowingly or willingly violate this my solemn obligation as a Master Mason....")


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by historyb_
> Does the roman catholic church count?



Money? Yes! Look no further than Indulgences.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> I practiced full-contact origami!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Is a Master Mason the same as a 33rd degree mason?

Also, do the higher up types participate in satanic rituals?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 7, 2005)

3rd degree masonis Master,then you can go up to the York or Scottish Rite to get your 32,33rd degree.

Th Shriners actually kiss the Koran (but they do support a lot of hospitals).

The have their...
own name for God - The Great Architect of the Universe,
own prayers,
blood oaths,
rituals,
and a symbology of dying and being rasied back to life...


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Dec 7, 2005)

Does having your own cult count?? As a teenager I formed my own group complete with various doctrines about God and Christ. Having grown up in christian circles (Pentecostal, unfortanately), and having memorized much scripture as a child, I used that knowledge to my advantage in convincing a few people of some very twisted things.

I thank God he didnt just fry me on the spot for my haughty and blasphemous spirit.

Mike


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 7, 2005)

Being a cult leader is even better than being a Rockstar...all the power and women you could imagine. Notice how these two factors (power and sex) play a role in most cults. All false religions rely upon the strength of depravity to promote it. True religion says take up your cross.


----------



## non dignus (Dec 7, 2005)

Before I got saved, I was a self-styled disciple of .....I hate to say it... SHIRLEY MACLAINE....."_Out on a limb_"

When I started believing in Christ exclusively I landed in an independent pentecostal pacifistic quasi oneness leftover from the Jesus Movement. After all that ironically he actually preached a gratia infusia Roman Catholic justification. In a sermon we were told that some other preacher had asked him if he was one of the 'two witnesses', he told us .....no. 

At least it wasn't dispensational!


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> Before I got saved, I was a self-styled disciple of .....I hate to say it... SHIRLEY MACLAINE....."_Out on a limb_"
> 
> When I started believing in Christ exclusively I landed in an independent pentecostal pacifistic quasi oneness leftover from the Jesus Movement. After all that ironically he actually preached a gratia infusia Roman Catholic justification. In a sermon we were told that some other preacher had asked him if he was one of the 'two witnesses', he told us .....no.
> ...



Did you ever see the Far Side cartoon that showed a lizard sitting on a rock with another lizard commenting: (along the lines of) "I was Shirley Maclain in a prevous life".


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 8, 2005)

I was (thankfully as you will see in a minute) put on an IFB bus every Sunday. My stepfather was an errant Nazerene...and my mother holds a mix of of christianity, Indian mysticism, gypsy superstition, "saved by the light", etc mixture. Her best friend was B'hai (that's how I got named Jamal...now ya'll know what the J is for in my signature).


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 8, 2005)

I was a solipsist, but it cut down on my fellowship opportunities.


I then tried to convince myself of Skepticism, but I just couldn't believe it!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## turmeric (Dec 8, 2005)

What's an IFB?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, I certainly do not consider myself to have been raised in a "cult" at all, but the Assemblies of God is just about as close as you can get in the "legitimate" evangelical sphere without approaching such!



> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> What's an IFB?





> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> IFB=Independent Fundamental Baptist


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

"I then tried to convince myself of Skepticism, but I just couldn't believe it!"

That's a good one Trevor...I think I'm gonna have to use it.


----------



## non dignus (Dec 9, 2005)

*"Is Calvary Chapel a cult ? "*

It's more like a giant youth group.


----------



## non dignus (Dec 9, 2005)

*"Did you ever see the Far Side cartoon that showed a lizard sitting on a rock with another lizard commenting: (along the lines of) "I was Shirley Mac Clain in a prevous life" ? *



I love Far Side. 

I was a big Edgar Cayce follower too. But I began to notice a pattern develop in reading his accounts of past lives recalled. For a donation, Cayce would do sleeping trances. The persons of past lives were usually famous historical people who were rich and powerful and often victimized by backward, unloving Christians.


----------



## andeez2 (Mar 14, 2006)

First post 

Read my bio. Raised in a Catholic family, then agnostic, and then embraced Islam. I was a practicing Muslim for 3 years before hearing the Gospel, which at first I thought was disgusting. Over time, the Holiness of God was impressed upon me by the brother sharing the Gospel with me and I saw how unholy Allah is.

I've been a Chrisitan for a year now. Praise God!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andeez2_
> First post
> 
> Read my bio. Raised in a Catholic family, then agnostic, and then embraced Islam. I was a practicing Muslim for 3 years before hearing the Gospel, which at first I thought was disgusting. Over time, the Holiness of God was impressed upon me by the brother sharing the Gospel with me and I saw how unholy Allah is.
> ...



Welcome to the Board, and to the family! You're in for a wild ride!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 15, 2006)

> First post
> 
> Read my bio. Raised in a Catholic family, then agnostic, and then embraced Islam. I was a practicing Muslim for 3 years before hearing the Gospel, which at first I thought was disgusting. Over time, the Holiness of God was impressed upon me by the brother sharing the Gospel with me and I saw how unholy Allah is.
> 
> I've been a Chrisitan for a year now. Praise God!



Welcome to the board! I was very glad to hear your testimony.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 15, 2006)

I was in the cult of selfishness. Hard one to get out of, but God is doing a good job working on me.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> I used to be a dispensationalist.



Let's pray


----------



## puritan reformed (Mar 15, 2006)

I was a wiccan for many years and belonged to a Gardinarian/Alexandrian coven (I just gave my testimony about this at Church a couple of Sundays ago, Yikes!!!). When I made the exodus out I was detoured by the Mormons for awhile. When God finally saved me I was involved in a Charismatic church but I didn't fully embrace it because of my past occult activity. I become Reformed while attending an Assemblies of God University. Here I thought I was the only Presbyterian or Reformed Christian for that matter with such an ecclectic background. All your comments have been very encouraging.

[Edited on 3-16-2006 by RTSbound]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 16, 2006)

Was once involved in the Armstrong Cult. Got hooked when I was a teen new to the faith. Up until I was 13, I thought Jesus Christ was just a cuss word my dad used when angry. I never understood He was a real person. 
Years later after watching the John Ankerberg show when he had Dr. Walter Martin on his show exposing the false teachings of the top 10 cults in the U.S I was upset to learn my favorite teacher Herbert W. Armstrong on the list. Needless to say I wrote Ankerberg an angry letter and he sent me info about this false prophet and God in mercy used it to open my eyes. 
Now fast forward some years later and still looking for a church I get involved in the Assemblies of God denomination and stay with them for about four years. But seeing their blatant hypocrisy and deceit that went on there I left and went on searching. I did start going to a small baptist church but never really felt that was where I needed to be so left them and joined a Charismatic tongue talking Spirit filled church. It was from the pastor there who shared with me the book by A.W. Pink, the Sovereignty of God and the Lord really opened my eyes then. After that I met a co-worker who was a member of a new PCA church in the town I lived in. I strted going there and became a member after a year there and learned more of the doctrine of Grace and God's Sovereignty. 
It has been a long road getting to where I am now and I am still learning. God has been merciful to me and I am so thankful to Him for what He has saved me from and how He has preserved me into His Kingdom.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> This is difficult, and embarrassing even to this day to admit ...but shortly after I was converted I fell under the influence of Brother Stair (from Walterboro S.Carolina) the self proclaimed "Last Day Prophet of God."
> 
> I wasn't "in" a cult but I can't deny that his radio broadcasts adversely affected me. I simply couldn't, at the time, refute what he was saying...I just didn't have the tools and/or knowledge at that point -and I believe that it cost me in different ways.
> ...



I used to listen to him on the shortwave years ago. I thought he was the real thing. lol 
I once thought about moving to S.C to join his commune. Thank God I didn't.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> I used to be a dispensationalist.



Same here


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2006)

I was deeply under the influence of theological liberalism in my early years at college.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 16, 2006)

I was SBC.


----------

